# ovary pain during FET????



## Linzxxxx (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi ladies- please can somebody help me??

Ive been searching on the internet fof hours with no joy :-(

im currently on 7dp5dt of my 1 FET cycle, and my ovaries are thrashing!!! Im asuming the pain is from my ovaries (2inch in from my hip bones and down abit)
ive phoned my clinic, who said because its FET and my ovaries are useless anyway, that it cant be the medication causing the pain. It must be a water infection?? Really??!!!
My clinic advised me to phone my doctors. I phoned them, who told me they work half days on a wednesday, but if i go at 7am in the morning, they will take two urine samples and check one whilst i wait.
Ive looked everywhere for ovary pains in water infections, and that isnt a symptom? My pee doesnt sting, doesnt stink, im not peeing anymore than normal - im just in pain!!!
Anyone got any ideas what this could be? Is the position i explained above even my ovaries
Oh please help someone, i have no-one else i can ask
Linz xxxx


----------



## bestbees (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi Linz,
I had terrible pain after my BFP with ICSI. I had mild OHSS after EC. I was in so much pain i was comitted. I was taken into a+e. I was given a scan a few day later and saw HB, then two days later it stopped

I was told that pain and bloating was a good sign in my 2ww by my clinic as the HCG effects the ovaries again, so fingers crossed that thats what it is. In no way was my MC linked to the pain as far as I or clinic think, just one of those things.

Best of luck
B


----------



## Linzxxxx (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks for your response b, and so sorry to hear about your loss :-(
i actually used DE and it was FET, so EC and HCG injection was nevet used.
I hope it is a good sign tho, i think im going to test in the morning. Ive got a 90% feeling its a BFN, but trying to stay positive. Its so hard!!!
Thanks again good luck with your upcoming FET
Linz xxxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Linz,
Sorry to read about your BFN but wishing you lots of luck for your cycle this month  
I'm currenty doing a medicated DFET cycle and have had exactly the same pain in my ovaries that you describe for the last couple of days - now on CD 8 but don't have my lining scan until next Monday - did you ever find out what was causing it?  I'm worried it may be a cyst or something.
Thanks, Rachel x


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi - just in case anyone else has this problem, all was OK at my US scan today - ovaries both reported to be of normal appearance and lining fine for my FET so I guess it was just a side effect of all the hormones.
Rachel x


----------



## Linzxxxx (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi Rachel

Ahh glad our news was good news honey    and hope you get a BFP this time round!!

My scan too showed nothing bad, nothing out of place, just hormones!! 

Finger crossed for you Rachel, I should be starting again very soon
Linz xxxx


----------

